# RecipeDB - Mothballs Aust pale



## Mothballs (10/2/08)

Mothballs Aust pale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Partial                      Brewer's Notes Qld xmas in July 2006 case beer.Extract and dextrose added at end of boil.20 lt into fermenter. Fermented with safale us56 at 16deg.Starting gravity 1044.Finishing gravity 101028 IBU   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.2 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.8 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.15 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.05 kg JWM Crystal 140     0.5 kg Generic DME - Light    0.35 kg Corn Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      19 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)    12 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    10 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         22.5L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 23.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.27%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 22.5L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 8 days


----------

